# Other Pets > Horses >  Yay!!! I got this video uploaded! My sister and I messing around on the horses!

## SlitherinSisters

I've been trying to upload this video to youtube forever! It took about 3 hours  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

This was from two summers ago, yes I've been trying to upload it for that long!  :ROFL:  You can tell it's old because that filly is so small! It's so funny seeing her so small and cute! She's bigger than her mom now! Bonnet=paint Princess=bay Tora=buckskin. I'm on the paint, my little sister is on the bay. (By the way, we did a trotting barrel race because my horse is the reigning champion at trot barrels in our little local show that comes around)
YouTube - Messing around on the horses

Pictures from that day 





My sister and I were having competitions all day and she decided that we raced like this. It hurt so bad! She won  :Very Happy:  I'm not sure if it's a legit way to teach a horse to ride double, but it's how I taught ours. My paint mare would try and buck you and your double rider off-she did throw my sister (10 at the time) and I once. My sister's bay wasn't as bad. I didn't want Bonnet to throw a little kid while we were riding double so I figured this was the best way to break her of the habit. I never rode them very long this way because I'm much heaver than a child riding double. It worked though! Both horses will ride double no problems now.

----------


## joepythons

Only 3 hours huh  :Razz: .It looks like it was a fun day back then  :Good Job:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Only 3 hours huh .It looks like it was a fun day back then


Lol I know isn't that crazy!!!! I was praying my wireless internet wouldn't glitch! Thank heavens it didn't! 

It was an awesome day! It was so much fun. We probably spent a good four hours riding and having competitions! One of my favorite games to play is bareback tag. It's a tad dangerous because it's easy to slip off, but it's so fun when you've got a few people to play!

----------


## Boanerges

Awsome video and pics!!! I have absolutely no idea how to upload anything to youtube, atleast you figured it out no matter how long it took  :Good Job:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Awsome video and pics!!! I have absolutely no idea how to upload anything to youtube, atleast you figured it out no matter how long it took


Thank you! 

Lol it's a bit of a pain to upload things to youtube so I don't blame you!




I forgot to mention my paint mare is blind on the left side! And I would have been disqualified for knocking the barrel over. The rules for "trot barrel" is that you don't knock any barrels over, your horse never breaks a trot, they can't walk or lope even one step, and of course the fastest run with no faults is the winner.

----------

